# 420 gear reduction



## LSU Menardo

anyone know where i can find a gear reduction for one?!


----------



## HondaGuy

Sent you a PM.


----------



## honda maniac

turner cycles sells them for the 420s it is a secondary gr or extream rancher02 not sure if hes on here or not but he is on the hightlifter fourm makes them for the primary and secondary but if it is a 420 at irs then you can only do the secondary gr because the ats have the dual clutch but you can get a 15.5 % gr for the secondary of the sra witch would be a 35.5% gr for the 420 at irs... and for the sra you can also run either a 14.5 % gr in the primary or a 35% primary gr can be run the the 15.5% secondary gr for a 50.5% gr its all about what tires you want to run for 29.5s or 30 backs id only go with the secondary gr for 31s or 32s id do both that way you can turn them in what ever you want


----------



## Polaris425

I think we have a new "no punctuation" king. lilbigtonka may have lost his title.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha:


----------



## honda maniac

wow all that typing and good info and i get bashed by a moderator for not haveing punctuation i mean its a 4 wheeler sitenot grammer 101


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

its called a joke buddy......no point in getting your pantys in a wad


----------

